# Recommendations for new listener?



## JMS1002 (May 3, 2009)

Hello, and thanks in advance for any replies. I've never been much of a classical music guy, but have recently become somewhat addicted to Mozart's requiem and consider it essential workout/jogging music. I'm having some difficulty finding other pieces similar in style (powerful, inspirational, haunting). I'm fond of Beethoven's 9th. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Regards,

JMS
Cincinnati, OH


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 
schubert sym #8, the 'unfinished' and mahler, sym #2.

dj


----------



## Contrapunctus666 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bach - Goldberg Variations (Gould)

dj's recommendations are seconded.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Contrapunctus666 said:


> Bach - Goldberg Variations (Gould)
> 
> dj's recommendations are seconded.


The Goldberg's by Perahia and Hewitt are also recommendable.
The Cello suites by Bach by either YoYo Ma or Steven Isserlis.

Jim


----------

